# My new BMW M135i



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Good evening everyone,

Yesterday was a nice day to spend playing with the new family toy!

Dealer didn't touch it when it was collected Monday so gave it a quick wash before coating it this weekend.

So I started by snow foaming the car with Adam's Strip Wash.










I then used Strip Wash again in the bucket with my Rag Company Mitt.

Got the fallout remover out and sprayed the whole car!










I looked at the paint work and it was actually perfect, not a mark on it. I foamed it again with Strip Wash before rinsing.

I did not want to risk marring it with the clay and it really did not need polishing.

Once dried and panel wiped down I got Carbon Collective Oracle out!



















All I can say is what an absolute brilliant coating to apply and remove. By far the best I have used so far.

I then got the wheels off so I could coat them with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels.










Cleaned them thoroughly using Adam's Wheel Cleaner before rinsing and using a panel wipe.





































The tyres were dressed with Carbon Collective Sateen 2.0

Once all the wheels were done and put back on I then cleaned the glass with Nilco from B&Q.

It was then pretty much dark so when and had a shower before going to grab a bite to eat.














































Today the sun was out and the car had accumulated a slight bit of dust but was still looking super glossy!



















Thank you for reading.

Rob


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Simply stunning, love the colour choice.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Fantastic job, Rob...and a great looking car, bet you are well pleased with the finish.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great work and finish!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice, great job and excellent reflections :thumb:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Good work there buddy. Stunning looking machine. Enjoy!


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice car great work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't particularly like these new 135s but yours looks the part 

Great work!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the Colour but Sorry, Just cannot get on with the New Model.

Good work though although I would expect it to look good been such a new Car.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great looking car you have there☺


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

What a machine!

Great to see paint in the wheel barrel too and not just primer that now features on a lot of wheels.

Enjoy it.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That looks beaut Rob.

When we went to view our X3M40i the other week, a guy was picking one of these up and I didn't realise it was a 135 until he started it up, for a 4 pot, it sounded very nice indeed.

CC gear is quality, some say rebranded for whatever reason but imo, I love the stuff.

Enjoy pal.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely motor :thumb: enjoy!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job Rob:thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

packard said:


> Simply stunning, love the colour choice.


Thank you, I felt at the time it would be the best colour for this particular model.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Don't particularly like these new 135s but yours looks the part
> 
> Great work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Cheers Brian, You know what? Everyone that has seen it in person say I didn't like the grills at first but I have changed my mind they look good!

IMO it makes the old M140i look old. It's a shame they done away with the B58 6 pot engine but hey ho. The interior is streaks ahead!

Thanks


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> That looks beaut Rob.
> 
> When we went to view our X3M40i the other week, a guy was picking one of these up and I didn't realise it was a 135 until he started it up, for a 4 pot, it sounded very nice indeed.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have minded the X3M40i mate just a little too much money for me.

This little motor does go though, the Mrs loves it. She thinks it's like a Go Kart!

I have not had a bad product from them, my only thing is the chemicals are always on the slightly more expensive side!

Rob


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Rob D 88 said:


> Cheers Brian, You know what? Everyone that has seen it in person say I didn't like the grills at first but I have changed my mind they look good!
> 
> IMO it makes the old M140i look old. It's a shame they done away with the B58 6 pot engine but hey ho. The interior is streaks ahead!
> 
> Thanks


As someone who got an M140 18 months ago, I couldn't agree more about it looking old in comparison. It didn't when I got it, but in the last few months with the range getting overhauled (inc the 2 coupe, 3 series etc) it has aged quickly. And now having seen a number of these in the flesh, the misgivings about the grill etc have flown out the window.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Dunc2610 said:


> As someone who got an M140 18 months ago, I couldn't agree more about it looking old in comparison. It didn't when I got it, but in the last few months with the range getting overhauled (inc the 2 coupe, 3 series etc) it has aged quickly. And now having seen a number of these in the flesh, the misgivings about the grill etc have flown out the window.


As someone who owns both a M140 and M240 (wife's car), I couldn't agree more. My ideal would be a B58 with the latest body and interior. Failing that, an M140 with x-drive, but you can't have everything.

Should have added that the OP's car looks great.

Are they runflat tyres? I know they perceived wisdom is that they are not as good as the Supersports etc. but with more "smart" motorways and the associated risks, I am increasingly thinking they are a good idea for anything but track use.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Dunc2610 said:


> As someone who got an M140 18 months ago, I couldn't agree more about it looking old in comparison. It didn't when I got it, but in the last few months with the range getting overhauled (inc the 2 coupe, 3 series etc) it has aged quickly. And now having seen a number of these in the flesh, the misgivings about the grill etc have flown out the window.


Very honest Dunc. The car is actually surprisingly torquey. It handles very well, no body roll what so ever and a lot of traction, although the suspension is hard!

Rob


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Sparkycasual said:


> As someone who owns both a M140 and M240 (wife's car), I couldn't agree more. My ideal would be a B58 with the latest body and interior. Failing that, an M140 with x-drive, but you can't have everything.
> 
> Should have added that the OP's car looks great.
> 
> Are they runflat tyres? I know they perceived wisdom is that they are not as good as the Supersports etc. but with more "smart" motorways and the associated risks, I am increasingly thinking they are a good idea for anything but track use.


Yes the noise is different. I had a 440i and it just felt like it had more umph. However on the way home from collection I was in the 440 and the Mrs in this and 60mph rolling locked in 4th on the paddles she actually pulled half a car length. No doubt once we got further along the road the 440 would probably have come past but I was ultra impressed.

Thank you for the comment regarding looks!

They are not run flat! If they was i'd have no teeth left with this suspension! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm sure you are right regarding the relative performance, although in the real world and from the brief test drive I had very little in it I'm sure.

On anything other than dry roads, the new 135 x-drive would leave a M140 scrabbling for grip or worse still in the hedge.

I have the adaptive suspension on my M140, and would probably look to spec it again purely for the comfort, although it may only be available with 18's from what I read.

I would be very interested to hear your longer term thoughts on the CC Oracle. I thought it was more of a "topper" but interested for views using it as a standalone. Multi-coats don't really interest me, but one easily applied coat, giving 12 months sound great. Maybe using their QD (Speciale?) after washing.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Sparkycasual said:


> I'm sure you are right regarding the relative performance, although in the real world and from the brief test drive I had very little in it I'm sure.
> 
> On anything other than dry roads, the new 135 x-drive would leave a M140 scrabbling for grip or worse still in the hedge.
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct with the 18inch wheel option. I couldn't do it, my wheels are very nice and set the car off IMO.

I get where you are coming from as a topper but I am not after the super long life hard 7h or 9h coating. I prefer something that is nice and hydrophobic. If this lasts me a year or two with fantastic water behavior then I'll be very happy.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Until now never liked the look of the new M140i but seeing yours in that colour seems to bring out all the good bits. Though you just can't unsee the front grille and back-box on all these new BMs and I'd be forced down the modification route straight away... aghhhh!!!

You mention going for a bite to eat after applying the coating to paint and wheels.... was there no curing time for these products?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Until now never liked the look of the new M135i but seeing yours in that colour seems to bring out all the good bits. Though you just can't unsee the front grille and back-box on all these new BMs and I'd be forced down the modification route straight away... aghhhh!!!
> 
> You mention going for a bite to eat after applying the coating to paint and wheels.... was there no curing time for these products?


Thanks!

Well it was a few hours. I didn't get the car wet so it will be fine. I ain't going to sit there and wait the full 24hrs. It ain't in a garage anyway.

Only think about coatings, I normally like spraying with water to check the beading out straight away.

Rob


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Rob D 88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well it was a few hours. I didn't get the car wet so it will be fine. I ain't going to sit there and wait the full 24hrs. It ain't in a garage anyway.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the coating had set by then! As tempting as it is try not to wet it and whatever you do don't wash it within 7 days!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, love the colour!

Might have to try CC Oracle.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Noooooo, the 6 pot is gone?? That will defo push 140i prices up.

The car looks stunning Rob, great colour combo and an excellent finish all round.

Enjoy it mate.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Nearly all cars will take a big dip in the current market. Lots of people wont be able to afford their cars and the market will be flooded. I'm seeing some ridiculous trade ins so be prepared.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely car Rob, only gutted that BMW got rid of that sweet straight six engine in favour of the four pot.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Sparkycasual said:


> My ideal would be a B58 with the latest body and interior. Failing that, an M140 with x-drive, but you can't have everything.
> 
> .


in LHD markets they did make the M140i with xDrive


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JwilliamsM said:


> in LHD markets they did make the M140i with xDrive


I remember a few years back, walking out if a train station in Barcelona, and parked outside was an imola red, e46 330xd. Now that, I'd love.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely car Rob, only gutted that BMW got rid of that sweet straight six engine in favour of the four pot.


emissions i expect?


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely car..
Great colour too..


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Cookies said:


> I remember a few years back, walking out if a train station in Barcelona, and parked outside was an imola red, e46 330xd. Now that, I'd love.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I reckon Jon from forensic detailing's motor is that colour and always thought it looked tasty. If I was buying one that or Rob's grey are the two stand out colours IMO. I'd go as far as to say it's my favourite non-metallic red colour.


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry for the resurrection here but...
Rob, how are you getting on with the car a year on? I'm looking to change from my f30 320d to one of these, has it coped well with daily family life?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Krakkenbus said:


> Sorry for the resurrection here but...
> Rob, how are you getting on with the car a year on? I'm looking to change from my f30 320d to one of these, has it coped well with daily family life?


Yes mate, the car is great. We have a 22 month old little girl and the space is good, performance is as expected and very impressed with how economical it is when driving sensible.

I recommend it for sure. Lovely little motor although depending on price the new Golf R looks like a serious weapon!

My little girl likes it as she shouts in her car seat foot down!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> Yes mate, the car is great. We have a 22 month old little girl and the space is good, performance is as expected and very impressed with how economical it is when driving sensible.
> 
> I recommend it for sure. Lovely little motor although depending on price the new Golf R looks like a serious weapon!
> 
> My little girl likes it as she shouts in her car seat foot down!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Haha it's great isn't it, my daughter does the same, she shouts "faster daddy" then i hear "weeeee" coming from the back :driver:

Not sure it would hold up in court though :lol:

Glad to see it's all going well Rob.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice car indeed, great colour scheme.
My current VW is similar colour with black wheels, always annoys me that manufacturers offer black wheel barrels but none of them seem to carry black painted wheel weights.


----------

